# Dandy Mule for sale



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

My friend Larry has this mule for sale. He did not ask me to post this but I have seen this guy in action and if I had the cash he would live here. He is just started under saddle and will sell as fully trained around April. He has a very smooth trot and may have some gaited blood. I have worked with this mule and can vouch for him. He is 6 years old, a blue roan paint, and stands at 15.3 hands. 

[YOUTUBE]WfWlVdNMdNs&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Looks really, really nice!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What does a mule like that cost?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Molly, Larry is an expert trainer and he will have 4 months training in this mule when he sells him. I couldn't hazzard a guess but I'm sure he will get top price for him. I'm pretty sure he will be trained to drive also.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats really cool, but no price is stated. That means ultra expensive!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Nice! I posted your vid on my FB page.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Website says $5k.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

actually thats not horrible.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I think it's a fair price too.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Tiempo. That is a good price. I don't want to talk about his business but I will tell you that this is less than he gets for Police horses and the mule will have comparable training plus being trained to drive (I think LOL, don't quote me).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think 5k is more than reasonable for the amount of time that goes into training at this level and ihe's going to make somebody a fantastic mount.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

wow - good thing he's a long way away


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

brody said:


> wow - good thing he's a long way away


Hey, it's just across the border


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I wondered because I know well trained mules bring pretty high prices around here, especially at a mule auction that's in (I think) NE OR. I don't think that is unreasonable, for that kind of training. He looks like he would be a joy to have! He would be great to have out here in the mountains.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== no price is stated. That means ultra expensive! ===


Depends what part of the country you're in. I've been riding mules for m-a-n-y years. Raised a bunch out of my Mammoth jack and broodmare band. The Mammoth also bred outside mares. Never paid that kind of money ($5,000) nor sold for that kind of money. My Mammoth jack was my most expensive longears -- $1,000. He not only bred well, I rode him every place!

I bought a mule last year. $850. Great guy. Goes anywhere. Does everything. Hauls in the bed of my pickup.

Yep, depends where you live.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

the middle of Minnesota is 20 hours or so away from me  

If I had the means I'd be heading to KY first!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I want him! Fat Chance. We can't right now. Maybe someday. I have wanted a mule for SO long. sigh...


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if I am glad or sad that I don't have money or land for an equine atm... he's gorgeous and that sort of training would make a fantastic mount out of him.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I once heard that "Nothin's worth nothin till it's sold"."There's a buyer for everything thats for sale and someone selling what ever's wanted".
It's easy to see by the comments here, it's going take some marketing to get him sold.
As a price goes up the potential customer base becomes smaller. To have a value added of 400% (an estimate from a value at weaning) makes for a very small market in a depressed economy.
I hope he's able to get him sold. It will help the prices of all mules move up.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

CIW said:


> I once heard that "Nothin's worth nothin till it's sold"."There's a buyer for everything thats for sale and someone selling what ever's wanted".
> It's easy to see by the comments here, it's going take some marketing to get him sold.
> As a price goes up the potential customer base becomes smaller. To have a value added of 400% (an estimate from a value at weaning) makes for a very small market in a depressed economy.
> I hope he's able to get him sold. It will help the prices of all mules move up.


He will get it sold. Larry has a stellar reputation. He actually provides all the horses for the police force on the island of Barbados. Pretty impressive given the logistics involved in shipping horses from Minnesota to the Caribbean.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think a lot of people don't realize that the price you pay for a horse or mule is usually the cheapest part of the deal. Supporting the horse, having it trained if you can't do it yourself, equipment, vets and blacksmiths all add up. A mule that is that well trained is probably cheaper than a "free" mule that you can't even halter, especially if you haven't worked with mules before. They are different than horses--or a least the ones I've worked with. The only thing I'd want the mule to be trained for that I didn't notice is for packing, for me and here that would be better than driving. With what it shows on the video, I don't think it would take much to do it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Molly Mckee said:


> The only thing I'd want the mule to be trained for that I didn't notice is for packing, for me and here that would be better than driving. With what it shows on the video, I don't think it would take much to do it.


Yeah, pack training would be pretty simple. If someone put a deposit down on the mule and requested pack training it would get done.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my wheels are turning most furiously right now. who wants to donate to buying me this mule?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

tinknal said:


> He will get it sold. Larry has a stellar reputation. He actually provides all the horses for the police force on the island of Barbados. Pretty impressive given the logistics involved in shipping horses from Minnesota to the Caribbean.


Oddly enough, with the sporthorse and sportpony market, which I do tend to keep track of, the only prices that have been holding through this economy have been for the animals that are trained and either ready to go into the show ring or are showing. There has been some drop in prices, naturally, but people who have the well bred, well trained horses and ponies are getting them sold at prices that can be considered decent when you consider the market. Less than they would have gotten 5 years ago, but not give-away prices either.

What isn't selling now is youngsters, breeding stock and anything that isn't trained. There are so many free/really cheap animals in this category that trainers that used to buy young horses to start under saddle, get some show miles on and resell have so many to choose from ... and have to spend more time getting them to the point of marketability ... that they are buying fewer and not having to pay anything.

As far as I can tell, it seems to be holding that way all across the various breeds and disciplines. If anything is going to sell at a decent price, it would be something like this mule.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I agree SFM. Luckily Larry has established himself to the point that he can pick and choose. He started training horses professionally when he was 13. His mom couldn't handle him so his mom sent him to live with a local cop. I know this cop and he told me this himself, he said "I agreed to take the kid and he showed up with 13 horses!" LOL

He spent years buying sale barn junk and training it, training ill mannered and spoiled horses for the public, and rehabing track sour race horses. He now has a school training horse trainers, the Minnesota Horse Training Academy. Now with the market flooded with cheap well bred stock he can pick the best and train them at his own pace. He is well known enough that people seek him out and when he has a horse for sale he just posts a youtube vid and that is enough. Of course half the point in putting the videos out is to get the word out about his school.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

The only horses in my discipline that have any great value are well trained most people realize that once for a weanling, maintain it for a few years before they can send it off to a trainer and all they get back is a green horse. While the market in the US had definately dropped, I'm not seeing a huge drop in well trained or specialized horses.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that it's a good idea for people to check out Larry's website. He certainly offers a certain amount of trained horses but he offers a whole lot more and it seems to me he's a pretty sharp businessman.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wr said:


> I think that it's a good idea for people to check out Larry's website. He certainly offers a certain amount of trained horses but he offers a whole lot more and it seems to me he's a pretty sharp businessman.


He is. Also a very charismatic guy. It's a giant PIA to go to the State Fair with him, 100,000 people and it seems like half of them know him LOL. 

Also a square dealer. At his school his standing offer is that if after 3 days you don't like the program he will refund your money. So far it has never happened. He also makes things fun. It's not just sacking and doing circles in the barn. Trail rides in the state forest, an obstacle course, bonfires.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

tinknal, my ex and I were talking about him today because I suggested that he forward the school information to a great little trainer we know and I said if the kid was smart, he'd head down there as fast as he possibly could. 

I doubt if he will because he's the in trainer right now and doesn't realize that unless he has an angle or something special to offer, sooner or later, some hot 23 year old his going to replace him long before he's financially ready to retire.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

W.O.W. Very Nice.


----------

